# GT-Treffen 2016: See u again in Bad Karlshafen; 02-04.09.16



## Kruko (6. Mai 2016)

So, schon mal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiltigung an der Abstimmung zum diesjährigen GT-Treffen. Wie schon kurz mit einigen besprochen, haben wir wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr die letzte Möglichkeit die wirklicht gute Lage des Treffens für Bad Karlshafen auszunutzen.

Das Treffen finden hier statt.

http://www.campingplatz-bad-karlshafen.de/

Es gibt dort Mietwohnwagen und Mobilheime. Wer nicht Zelten mag, hat hier eventuell eine geignete Möglichkeit. Ansonsten bekommt man in Bad Karlshafen immer ein kostengünstiges Zimmer.

Für die Zimmersuche: http://bad-karlshafen-tourismus.de/

Platz wird die Tage reserviert. Wir haben aber schon angefragt, ob frei ist und es sah sehr gut aus.

Insa und ich werden wieder unser bestes geben um euch einen angenehmen Aufenhalt zu bieten. Letzdenlich seid ihr aber dafür selbst verantwortlich. Geplant haben wir für den Samstag 2 Touren. Eine größere Runde, die einige schon aus 2011 kennen und eine kleinere Runde, wo wir uns noch ein paar Neuheiten einfallen lassen. Für Sonntag haben wir dann noch die Runde aus 2011 geplant. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine kurze (ca. 20-25 km) Tourmit ca. 80 % Trailanteil. Genaue Daten per GPS und Höhenmeterangaben werden wir noch rechtzeitig hier posten. Somit kann jeder im Vorfeld schon eine Runde für sich aussuchen. Die ersten Kilometer werden aber sicherlich wieder die Möglichkeit bieten noch auf die andere Tour zu wechseln.

Grill, Sitzbänke und Tische werden wir organisiert bekommen.

Wir freuen uns schon die alten und auch viele neue Gesichter begrüßen zu können.


----------



## pago79 (7. Mai 2016)

Klingt doch alles sehr gut. Ich glaube dieses Jahr könnte es bei mir mal wieder passen.
Ist ja auch quasi gleich ums Eck
Mal schauen ob ich Urlaub bekomme...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2016)

Hi,

von meiner Seite schon mal vorab vielen Dank für die Organisation des Treffens!

Ich hoffe, das sind die Trails, die so gar bezaubernder Natur waren? Wenn ja, geh ich gleich mal in den Keller und schneid die Profile der Reifen nach...

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2016)

So, *LMB* ist angelegt.

@peru73 
Viel Spaß beim schneiden


----------



## epic2006 (8. Mai 2016)

Top und vielen Dank für die bisher investierte Mühe!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, Urlaub ist entsprechend umgeplant worden.

Evtl wird sogar das neue Bike bis dahin fertig....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> So, *LMB* ist angelegt.
> 
> @peru73
> Viel Spaß beim schneiden


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2016)

Unser Stammplatz ist reserviert.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2016)

Mal wieder vielen Dank für eure Mühen! Ich fiebere dem schon wieder entgegen. Und hoffe auf Urlaub.


----------



## epic2006 (10. Mai 2016)

Was gibt's denn dieses Jahr für ein Gadget? Ich wär schwer für Kaffeetassen, würde mich auch drum kümmern...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2016)

Wir schaffen es zeitlich nicht. Von daher kannst du das gern übernehmen. 

Andere Baustelle: besteht auch dieses Jahr wieder Interesse am Freitag an einer Rennerrunde?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (10. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, ich schau, dass ich was zambring, allerdings erst imJuni, vorher stehen Zwischenprüfungen an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Mai 2016)

hab es eben mal eingegben: 650km   

der zug braucht 7 h und kostet 250 fränklis (ohne bike mitnahme...) 

schätze mal es wird somit schwierig dieses jahr, aber das dachte ich ja schon ein paar mal


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,

eine Kaffeetasse wär durchaus mal ne gute Idee, die Rennerrunde ebenso!

VG
peru


----------



## mountymaus (23. Mai 2016)

versus schrieb:


> hab es eben mal eingegben: 650km
> 
> der zug braucht 7 h und kostet 250 fränklis (ohne bike mitnahme...)
> 
> schätze mal es wird somit schwierig dieses jahr, aber das dachte ich ja schon ein paar mal






Du wirst dich hinterher ärgern, wenn du nicht dabei warst...


----------



## Jinpster (23. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin nun zu 99 % am Start. Da es mein erstes Treffen wird brauch ich noch paar Infos. 
Das wichtigste: Bringt ihr eure ganze GT Sammlung oder zumindest teilweise mit, oder reist ihr mit einem GT an? Gibts einen Gebrauchtteile Markt? Dann kann ich ja noch 2-3 Sachen einpacken.
Bier und diverse Lebensmittel kann man sicher vor Ort kaufen oder?
Die Freitags Rennradrunde klingt gut. Müsste mich nur zwischen dem 14 kg Touren GT und meiner Ketzerei entscheiden? Oder bekomm ich die Rote Karte wenn ich damit antrete?
Ein Spontankauf eines GT Renners ist bisher (noch) nicht geplant.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich denke, es muss klar sein, dass es hier um das GT Treffen geht, Rennerrunde hin oder her. Also keine Fremdmarken, es sei denn Du bist der Guide oder ein Exil-Schweizer, der sich mit qualifizierten Beiträgen über viele Jahre hinweg für das GT Forum verdient gemacht hat.

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der Dir nen GT Renner leiht.

VG
peru



Jinpster schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun zu 99 % am Start. Da es mein erstes Treffen wird brauch ich noch paar Infos.
> Das wichtigste: Bringt ihr eure ganze GT Sammlung oder zumindest teilweise mit, oder reist ihr mit einem GT an? Gibts einen Gebrauchtteile Markt? Dann kann ich ja noch 2-3 Sachen einpacken.
> Bier und diverse Lebensmittel kann man sicher vor Ort kaufen oder?
> Die Freitags Rennradrunde klingt gut. Müsste mich nur zwischen dem 14 kg Touren GT und meiner Ketzerei entscheiden? Oder bekomm ich die Rote Karte wenn ich damit antrete?
> Ein Spontankauf eines GT Renners ist bisher (noch) nicht geplant.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2016)

Also die Meisten haben nicht die Kapazität ihre komplette Sammlung mitzubringen, aber mehr als eins geht meistens mit auf die Reise.

Das Bier wird traditionell aus der Heimat mitgebracht und nicht vor Ort gekauft, das erhöht die Vielfalt!

Ich z.B. fahre bei der Rennerrunde wie etliche andere auch nicht mit, da der Freitag oft mit Gesprächen und Vielfaltverkostung bereits zeitlich belegt ist

Ich bring zusätzlich zu den zwei Bikes auch meine Frau mit, sie wollte das unbedingt, da habt ihr 2014 wohl nachhaltig Eindruck hinterlassen 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich bring zusätzlich zu den zwei Bikes auch meine Frau mit, sie wollte das unbedingt, da habt ihr 2014 wohl nachhaltig Eindruck hinterlassen



Das nenn ich doch schon mal eine schöne Überraschung. Wir freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen. 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jinpster (25. Mai 2016)

Super. Das sind ja schon mal gute Antworten und je mehr Tipps ich als Neuling bekomme, je mehr kann ich richtig  machen. Vor allem die Sache  mit dem Bier. 
Ich komme wohl sicher allein, 1 Fahrrad Freak reicht meiner Dame. 
Vielleicht  finden sich ja noch paar Sachsen zur gemeinsamen  Anreise.

Kann man das Auto da mit auf den Platz nehmen? Ich schlafe lieber im Auto als im Zelt.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2016)

Ach so, einen kleinen Teilebasar gab es auch immer, wobei der immer sehr GT-spezifisch ausfällt, ist ja schließlich auch ein Markentreffen

Ja, mich freut es auch, dass sie mitkommt, wer einmal (wenn auch eher zwangsweise) dabei war, kann nicht mehr davon lassen

Und da wir ja jetzt zwei alltagstaugliche GTs haben ist das ja kein Problem mehr...


----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2016)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Super. Das sind ja schon mal gute Antworten und je mehr Tipps ich als Neuling bekomme, je mehr kann ich richtig  machen. Vor allem die Sache  mit dem Bier.
> Ich komme wohl sicher allein, 1 Fahrrad Freak reicht meiner Dame.
> Vielleicht  finden sich ja noch paar Sachsen zur gemeinsamen  Anreise.
> 
> Kann man das Auto da mit auf den Platz nehmen? Ich schlafe lieber im Auto als im Zelt.




Gibt auch ganz normale Gespräche. Deine bessere Hälfte braucht also keine Scheu haben. Sie kann ja Alternativ-Programm machen. Therme ist z. B. im Ort  

Auto sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie es dann behandelt wird. Am besten direkt mit dem Platz klären. Lebensmittel aller Art gibt es direkt neben dem Platz in Form von rewe und Aldi. Bäckerei und Schlachterei sind dort auch verfügbar. Brötchen für morgens können an der Rezeption bestellt werden.



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (25. Mai 2016)

Ich bin über jede Dame vor Ort dankbar, dann bin ich nicht so allein...


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2016)

Also bei der Rennradrunde bin ich auch raus. Erstens weil ich nur fabrikfremdes "28-Material unterm Hintern habe, und zweitens weil man Gerrit nicht allein trinken lassen kann.



Jinpster schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht  finden sich ja noch paar Sachsen zur gemeinsamen  Anreise.
> 
> Kann man das Auto da mit auf den Platz nehmen? Ich schlafe lieber im Auto als im Zelt.



Bisher sieht das Alles schon ganz gut aus mit den zwei weiteren Sachsen. Alles weitere können wir ja dann noch nen Monat vorher abklopfen.
Bei den bisherigen Besuchen im schönen Bad Karlshafen war das Schlafen im Auto kein Problem. Da wir bisher einen Platz etwas abseits der Dauercamper hatten, konnten wir dort auch bisher alle zusammen mit Wohnwagen, Zelten und Autos logieren (ausgenommen die feinen Hotelgäste... ). Aber das kann sich ja inzwischen geändert haben, deshalb einfach mal durchklingeln.



mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich bin über jede Dame vor Ort dankbar, dann bin ich nicht so allein...



Ach komm, als ob du es mit uns bisher so schwer hattest!


----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...und zweitens weil man Gerrit nicht allein trinken lassen kann.
> 
> Du bist so aufopferungsvoll!
> 
> ...



Sah ehrlich bisher nicht so aus, kommt ZWÖLF diesmal nicht mit? Wär schade!


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2016)

Zwölf ist mittlerweile schon 14. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## mountymaus (26. Mai 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach komm, als ob du es mit uns bisher so schwer hattest!



Bisher war immer alles klasse!!!


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> Zwölf ist mittlerweile schon 14.



  

14 ist das neue 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Mai 2016)

versus schrieb:


> 14 ist das neue 12




Ja, die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe den Antrag für dieses GT Wochenende auch hier zu Hause eingereicht. Ich gehe von einer Bearbeitungszeit von zwei bis drei Tagen aus und gebe dann Rückmeldung. - Würde mich wirklich freuen! 



epic2006 schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn dieses Jahr für ein Gadget? Ich wär schwer für Kaffeetassen, würde mich auch drum kümmern...



Kaffeetassen finde ich sehr schön. Habe auch einen Kontakt, da könnte ich Tassen aus Edelstahl bedrucken lassen.

Und vielen Dank für die bisherige Orga! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stemmel (30. Mai 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> (ausgenommen die feinen Hotelgäste... )




HALLO! Bitte keine despektierlichen  Bemerkungen! Die Übernachtung in einer Ferienwohnung ist dem Alter geschuldet. Du gefährdest  dein Astra Rotlicht....


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juni 2016)

Stemmel schrieb:


> HALLO! Bitte keine despektierlichen  Bemerkungen! Die Übernachtung in einer Ferienwohnung ist dem Alter geschuldet. Du gefährdest  dein Astra Rotlicht....







@tomasius : Also selbst wenn drei Werktage gemeint waren, ist die Frist inzwischen überschritten. 

@mountymaus : Kommt Zwölf, ääähhh, 14 denn mit? Oder ist das wieder vom Zeugnis abhängig?


----------



## mountymaus (6. Juni 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @mountymaus : Kommt Zwölf, ääähhh, 14 denn mit? Oder ist das wieder vom Zeugnis abhängig?




Wäre ja auch ein Heimspiel, ich weiß es nicht genau. Äußert sich nicht so richtig. 

*NELE!?!?!?! oder 14!?!?!?!
*


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juni 2016)

So, die Logos für die Tassen wären soweit. 1. Alternative:




Logo und Bad Karlshafen auf der Seite des rechtshändigen Betrachters.

2. Alternative:





Das Logo auf der Vorderseite, Bad Karlshafen auf der Rückseite der Tasse.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juni 2016)

Wir haben genug Zeit, bestellen müsst ich Anfang/Mitte Juli. Kostenpunkt 10,- pro Tasse ab 20 Stück, günstiger wird es erst ab 100...

Als Tasse wird ein Standartkaffeebecher in weiß mit schwarzem Griff und schwarzer Innenseite herhalten. Die Logos werden in zwei verschiedenen, sehr dunklen Grautönen kommen, außer Schwarz wird ausdrücklich gewünscht, sieht aber nicht sooo prickelnd aus, meiner Meinung nach. Ein Muster zu drucken würde die Kosten in die Höhe treiben.

Ich mache einen extra Tassenthread auf, sobald wir uns einig sind welches Logo, ab dann kann bestellt werden. Ob wir dann Vorkasse machen oder Barzahlung vor Ort, hängt a bissl von der Menge ab, verschicken möchte ich aber nicht, da ich den Aufwand momentan nicht stemmen kann.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2016)

Hi,

super, dank Dir für die Orga.

Also ich wär für die Splittung. Durch die unterschiedlichen Schriften wirkt das erste Logo a bisserl überladen...

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juni 2016)

Naja, die Schrift lässt sich ja leicht verschieben, aber mit dem "Überladen" hast Du schon recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2016)

Der kleine Grill ist organisiert. Brennholz eigentlich auch. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2016)

So, das Monatsende nähert sich, daher möchte ich nochmal an die Tassen für's Treffen erinnern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaffeetassen-thread-gadget-zum-treffen-2016.807369/

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Razor (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo hallo

Schön das es dieses Jahr auch wieder jemanden gibt der die Orga übernimmt.

Ich werde zu 95% auch mit dabei sein.
Evtl kommt die Püppi (9) und ihr Xizang Team auch mit. 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2016)

Würde uns freuen. Für den Samstag sind zwei Touren geplant. Beide bin ich auch schon abgefahren. Die kurze Runde hat ca. 30 km und die große Runde liegt bei 50 km.

@ peru73
Der Weg an der Mauer lässt sich wieder sehr gut fahren

@ all
Für Sonntag habe ich die Strecke auch schon teilweise abgefahren. Somit ist tourentechnisch fast alles schon in trockenen Tüchern. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juli 2016)

...a Traum!!!! Wird das geil!!


----------



## Jinpster (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hab da noch mal eine Frage. Muss ich mir selber noch einen Platz auf dem Gelände reservieren oder ist mit dem reserviertem Platz schon für alle ein Plätzchen frei um Zelt, bzw. Auto unter zu bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2016)

Bisher musste niemand einen Zeltplatz oder dergleichen reservieren. Falls du aber etwas besonderes (Mietwohnwagen etc.) willst, ist eine Reservierung zwingend erforderlich. Der Platz ist recht groß und wir werden hinten an der Feuerstelle unseren Platz haben. Angekündigt sind ca. 20 Personen. Von daher alles im grünen Bereich. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountygirl (18. Juli 2016)

Hey,
ich bin dieses Jahr, sowie die beiden letzten Jahre auch wieder dabei und freue mich auch schon da es immer wieder lustig ist!
Ich bin zwar ein bisschen aus der Übung weil die Zeit nicht so da war und ich ein paar Probleme mit meinem Knie hatte, aber ich habe ja noch ein bisschen Zeit und kann mit meiner Tante und meinem Onkel ein paar Runden drehen
Außerdem möchte ich mich für die Organisation bedanken und die Idee mit der Tasse finde ich auch gut.

Liebe grüße Nele (12 jetzt 14)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juli 2016)

Super Nele, es scheint, der Nachwuchs ist gesichert!

Mach Dir keine Gedanken ums Knie, du wirst sicher wieder einige Herren der Zunft stehen lassen 

Dem Onkel Jörg kannst ja sagen, dass er noch ein paar Pyramiden-Intervalle mit dir trainieren kann 

VG
peru



mountygirl schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin dieses Jahr, sowie die beiden letzten Jahre auch wieder dabei und freue mich auch schon da es immer wieder lustig ist!
> Ich bin zwar ein bisschen aus der Übung weil die Zeit nicht so da war und ich ein paar Probleme mit meinem Knie hatte, aber ich habe ja noch ein bisschen Zeit und kann mit meiner Tante und meinem Onkel ein paar Runden drehen
> Außerdem möchte ich mich für die Organisation bedanken und die Idee mit der Tasse finde ich auch gut.
> ...


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juli 2016)

Kleine Runde mit 30, große Runde mit 50 km...
Hmmm... Onkel Jörg wird mich bestimmt wieder mit sanfter, aber bestimmter Aufforderung
zur großen Runde überreden wollen   Vielleicht sollte ich doch in mein Outpost die olle rumliegende
RST-Federgabel reintüddeln, sonst kann ich am Sonntag die morgentliche Kaffeetasse nicht mehr halten
(wie letztes Mal in Karlshafen) 
Aber was anderes:
wenn einer von euch noch eine Shimano 600 Rennrad-Bremshebelsatz und Schaltwerk (6-fach) hat?
Bitte per PN Bescheid geben, vielleicht kanns fürs Basar mitgebracht werden.


----------



## mountymaus (24. Juli 2016)

HUHU!!! 

Der Onkel Jörg und Tante Insa haben es endlich geschafft, die kleine Samstagsrunde abzufahren.
Es war schon etwas matschig, dennoch hat die Runde einen sehr schönen Charakter...
Ich hoffe ihr werdet ebenso begeistert sein. 










Die GPS-Daten und entsprechendes Material, werden wir dann zur Verfügung stellen, wenn wir alles beisammen haben.


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2016)

Hallo 
Leider ist der LMB noch recht leer. Es wäre schön, wenn sich der eine oder andere noch anmelden würde, damit wir dann doch etwas besser planen können.
Die Touren stehen schon mal fest und wir werden diese dann auch noch mit den GPS Daten hochladen.
Schreibt doch bitte noch kurz zur Info, was ihr mitbringt.
Wir haben den großen Grill und 2x Bierzeltganitur parat...

NOCH 17x schlafen


----------



## Jinpster (16. August 2016)

Also ohne den Link hätte ich das nicht gefunden. Angeklickt. 
Die Frage ist was muss man noch mitbringen. Da ich im Auto schlafen wollte und 2 Bikes dabei habe wird nicht mal viel rein passen. Ein Stuhl, bissl Camping Geschirr (Tasse gibt's ja vor Ort) und Fassbraus aus der Region. 
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. August 2016)

Hi,

sag mal Onkel Jörg...kannste schon was zu Renner Runde am Freitag sagen? Könnt ja scho früh anreisen..

Mitbringen kannste:

Holzkohle
Feuerholz
Parts für den GT Teilchenbeschleuniger
Gute Laune
NUTELLA!
Kaffeemaschine

...bitte ergänzen

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2016)

Der Lars kommt auch, Tony werd ich auch noch überreden...

Mitbringen können wir leider wenig, da es für uns die Rückreise vom Urlaub ist...

Ach so, wir kommen zu zweit, Wohnwagen ist gebucht.


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sag mal Onkel Jörg...kannste schon was zu Renner Runde am Freitag sagen?
> 
> ...



Höchstwahrscheinlich muss ich am Freitag bis nachmittags arbeiten. Es wäre von Vorteil,wenn jemand ein Navi dabei hätte. Die Rennerrunde wird aber nicht allzu schwierig zu finden sein. Mehr heute Abend. 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. August 2016)

So, hier nun die versprochenen Infos für die Touren oder auch einfach nur das Programm:

*Freitag:* Rennerrunde
Start in Bad Karlshafen in Richtung Forellenhof, Winnefeld. Über Derental ins Wesertal. Beverungen ab nach Haarbrück und wieder zurück zum Startpunkt. Länge ca. 40 km mit knapp 700 hm

*Samstag:* MTB Tour
Kurze Variante: ca. 29 km bei 650 hm. Ist auf jedenfall auch Hängertauglich
Lange Variante: ca. 50 km bei 1100 hm. Geht auch mit Anhänger, aber frisst ordentlich Körner. Das Cafe vom letzten Mal in Neuhaus hat geschlossen. Müssen also nach nebenan ziehen

*Sonntag:* MTB Tour
Ca. 21 km bei 500 hm. Von den 21 km sind ca. 18 km Trail. Ich behaupte mal, nur bedigt mit dem Anhänger fahrbar.

Alle Touren sind in der Datei beigefügt. Rennerrunde bin ich zwar heute gefahren, Track ist aber gezeichnet, da die Zeit fehlte nach Bad Karlshafen zu fahren.

So, dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. August 2016)

Bist a Schatz!


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bist a Schatz!



Ich weiß 


Für dich habe ich auch auf verlangen noch eine kleine Variante bei der Rennerrunde. Kleiner Umweg, aber dafür eine kleine Steigung von 2 km mit ca. 14 Prozent. 

Schon zurück von Gottfried?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## tofu1000 (18. August 2016)

Man, ich freu mich schon drauf!  Weiß nur leider noch immer nicht, ob ich es schaffe, schon Freitag anzureisen - irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, einem meiner Kollegen meine "Kids" ans Bein zu binden... Aber ich erscheine! Mit polnischer Rakete im Gepäck....


----------



## Jinpster (19. August 2016)

Jetzt bin ich doch auch etwas schwach geworden  bei den Mietwohnwagen. Mag nur nicht allein so ein Ding mieten. @tofu1000  oder jemand anderes Interesse?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. August 2016)

Jaaaaaa, die will ich !!! Steigung is immer gut 

Ja, war bis 08.08. War scho schee, aber teilweise echt ne Quälerei....ohne Shuttle würde ich dort nimmi MTB fahren...

VG
Peter



Kruko schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Für dich habe ich auch auf verlangen noch eine kleine Variante bei der Rennerrunde. Kleiner Umweg, aber dafür eine kleine Steigung von 2 km mit ca. 14 Prozent.
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Aber ich erscheine! Mit polnischer Rakete im Gepäck....



*RAKETE!!!  *


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2016)

Was ist denn mit:
Ketterechts
Kettentrumm
Sachsenpaule
Tomasius
Blizzord 

Wir wollen nicht nerven, es geht einfach "nur" um die Planung...


----------



## Kruko (22. August 2016)

So,
heute noch mal beim Campingplatz vorbeigeschaut. Es gibt noch Mietwohnwagen. Also auch für die Kurzentschlossenen noch die Möglichkeit auf ein warmes Bettchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. August 2016)

Jinpster schrieb:


> ...
> @tofu1000  oder jemand anderes Interesse?



Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich hoffe einfach auf relativ trockenes Wetter und werde standesgemäß wieder zelten.



mountymaus schrieb:


> ...
> Sachse...
> ...



Ich bring ihn ja mit (oder er mich?!) aber bitte denkt euch n anderen Spitznamen aus....


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2016)

Ich komme , aber nach wie vor mit unbestimmter Anzahl von "Mitfahrern" .

Zur Sicherheit haben wir diesmal ne Ferienwohnung gemietet , dass wäre mit Kleinkind dann doch etwas Wetter unabhängiger , da speziell unser etwas betagter Wohnwagen bei niedrigen Temperaturen recht zugig ist .


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich komme , aber nach wie vor mit unbestimmter Anzahl von "Mitfahrern" .
> 
> Zur Sicherheit haben wir diesmal ne Ferienwohnung gemietet , dass wäre mit Kleinkind dann doch etwas Wetter unabhängiger , da speziell unser etwas betagter Wohnwagen bei niedrigen Temperaturen recht zugig ist .




Freut uns sehr. Darf man denn schon gratulieren ???

@steve
Das mit dem Namen wird selbstverständlich erledigt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> Freut uns sehr. Darf man denn schon gratulieren ???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Ja darf man


----------



## tomasius (24. August 2016)

Na dann: Glückwunsch! 
Ich werde auch kommen.
LG Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. August 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite!!!

Bub oder Mädel?

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (25. August 2016)

Danke , danke .

Mädel - hoffentlich in Live zu begutachten .

Das mit dem Gerstensaft wie gehabt - oder ?

Basar ?


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2016)

Für beides gibt's von mir ein klares JA!!

Tradition muss man wahren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. August 2016)

Klar, der Gerstensaft-Modus wird beibehalten. Diesmal gibts von mir Zirndorfer und/oder Krug Bräu. 

Für den Basar bring ich mit was in den Golf passt......

@epic2006: wirds wieder Tergernseer? Hat mir vor ein paar Wochen am Campolongo-Pass den Tag gerettet! 

VG
peru



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Danke , danke .
> 
> Das mit dem Gerstensaft wie gehabt - oder ?
> 
> Basar ?


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2016)

Nein, ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, da wir auf der Rückreise vom Nordseeurlaub sein werden, wird es wohl was friesisches.

Und Tegernseeer gab' von mir noch nie


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. August 2016)

Wer wars dann? Das war scho gut...

Ich bin vorher ja auch erst noch in der Palz / Deidesheim und pack VORHER schon die Bierse ins Auto....ob sie dann halt noch vollständig sind ist ne andere Frage 



epic2006 schrieb:


> Und Tegernseeer gab' von mir noch nie


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2016)

Das war vom Tony, der hat sich aber noch nicht ausgekekst, ob er kommt.

Also wenn ich das Augustiner eingeladen hätte bevor ich zum Lars gefahren bin, dann wär da garantiert nichts dsvon bis nach Bad Karlshafen gelangt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2016)

Gutes Argument 

Fährt jetzt eigentlich noch jemand Rennforrädle? Sollte ich der EInzige sein, dann bleibt dat Ding auch zuhause...



epic2006 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Augustiner eingeladen hätte bevor ich zum Lars gefahren bin, dann wär da garantiert nichts dsvon bis nach Bad Karlshafen gelangt


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2016)

Ich muss dir noch die "Peterle"-Runde fertig machen.

Fahren würde ich nur, wenn sich eine Gruppe findet. Aber definitiv nicht die Peterle-Runde. Ist mit Standard-Kurbel und Männer-Kassette gar nicht lustig.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2016)

+1. Seit Südtirol ist das rechte Knie kaputt, da tu ich mir das auch nur an, wenn sich ein paar Mitstreiter finden...

Ansonsten am Freitag halt die inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft im einarmigen Reißen in der Halbliterklasse .



Kruko schrieb:


> Fahren würde ich nur, wenn sich eine Gruppe findet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (27. August 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ansonsten am Freitag halt die inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft im einarmigen Reißen in der Halbliterklasse .




Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (28. August 2016)

War ja klar, die üblichen Verdächtigen halt


----------



## epic2006 (28. August 2016)

Als ob der Herr pago79 da nicht antreten wird

   

Bis Freitag


----------



## Kruko (28. August 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Als ob der Herr pago79 da nicht antreten wird
> 
> 
> 
> Bis Freitag



wenn das hier wieder Fremde oder Neulinge lesen....

Was die dann wohl denken? Ach egal, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, dann lebt es sich ganz ungeniert. 




Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. August 2016)

...und damit die Stimmung passt, von der Frankenbänd ein paar Volksweisen....übt schon mal, damit ihr alle mitsinga kennt.





















Cheers
peru



Kruko schrieb:


> wenn das hier wieder Fremde oder Neulinge lesen....
> 
> Was die dann wohl denken? Ach egal, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, dann lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.
> 
> Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2016)

Nur noch 4 Tage. 

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2016)

Wetterbericht sieht ja momentan recht verheißungsvoll aus.












Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2016)

Es kribbelt schon.....


----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2016)

Ach ja, eine frage hätte ich da noch:

WOLLT IHR WIRKLICH ASTRA?


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2016)

Von meiner Seite aus nicht. Aber die Leipzig-Connection wird sicherlich Einspruch einlegen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2016)

Ich befürchte auch.
ich bring ne Mischkiste mit, inkl. Rotlicht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. August 2016)

Für alle, die kein Astra trinken: 





Zirndorfer Landbier und Krug Bräu


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Für alle, die kein Astra trinken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na da kann es aber einer kaum erwarten.


----------



## Ketterechts (29. August 2016)

Memo an mich 

Gerstensaft Morgen besorgen .

Bringe FAUST Bier mit - bayrisch hell in der Bügelflasche - 0,5er natürlich , für die Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## tofu1000 (29. August 2016)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine frage hätte ich da noch:
> 
> WOLLT IHR WIRKLICH ASTRA?



Manni, fühl dich nicht gezwungen! Bring ein Bier mit, was dir schmeckt. Wir sind da schockierend flexibel... Und wenn du Rauchbier mitbringst, kannst du bestimmt auch sicher sein, dass reichlich für dich übrig bleibt. 

Ich bringe dieses Mal auch was aus der "Zweitheimat" mit.

Und wenn das Wetter wirklich so bleibt, wäre das ja mal richtig Bombe!


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2016)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und wenn das Wetter wirklich so bleibt, wäre das ja mal richtig Bombe!




Wir haben versucht alle Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen, dass das Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2016)

Fahr doch heute Morgen schon in die Pfalz und von dort aus direktemang nach BK....


Kruko schrieb:


> Na da kann es aber einer kaum erwarten.


----------



## Ketterechts (30. August 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Fahr doch heute Morgen schon in die Pfalz und von dort aus direktemang nach BK....


Und du glaubst wirklich , dass du zwei Kästen Bier spazieren fährst - wohlgemerkt 3 Tage lang - und dann auch nur ein Tröpfchen beim GT Treffen ankommt ? Wasn los Franga ? Bissl aus der Form ? 


Ach wo sind die Zeiten hin , als man beim Start zu so einer Exkursion erst mal gepflegt hinter sich gelangt hat - nen Bierchen ausm Kasten raus , Kippe ins Maul und Stromgittarenmusik aufs Ohr  - da war man halt noch jung


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2016)

Wird ne harte Zeit...aber in de Palz trinkt man ne saure Schorle..und net grad die Schlechteste..




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich , dass du zwei Kästen Bier spazieren fährst - wohlgemerkt 3 Tage lang - und dann auch nur ein Tröpfchen beim GT Treffen ankommt ? Wasn los Franga ? Bissl aus der Form ?
> 
> 
> Ach wo sind die Zeiten hin , als man beim Start zu so einer Exkursion erst mal gepflegt hinter sich gelangt hat - nen Bierchen ausm Kasten raus , Kippe ins Maul und Stromgittarenmusik aufs Ohr  - da war man halt noch jung


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit Holzkohle und Feuerholz aus? Kohle ginge ja noch vor Ort. Holz wird aber schwieriger. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2016)

Ab wann kann man denn mit den ersten auf dem Campingplatz rechnen???
Freue mich....
Nur noch 3 mal schlafen...


----------



## cleiende (30. August 2016)

Leute, ich pack es nicht. Jahresabschluss am 31.08. und auch sonst eine Menge los.
Euch allen eine gute Zeit!
Wenn es nicht so dicht am 31.08. dranliegt bin ich beim nächstten Treffen wieder dabei (dann gibt es auch Donuts).


----------



## Jinpster (30. August 2016)

Ich denke mal das ich gegen 15 Uhr vor Ort bin.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2016)

Bei mir wird es wohl spät. Nicht vor 20-21.00 Uhr.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2016)

Bei mir wird es wohl spät. 
Vermutlich 20-21.00 Uhr.


----------



## mountymaus (31. August 2016)

cleiende schrieb:


> Leute, ich pack es nicht. Jahresabschluss am 31.08. und auch sonst eine Menge los.
> Euch allen eine gute Zeit!
> Wenn es nicht so dicht am 31.08. dranliegt bin ich beim nächstten Treffen wieder dabei (dann gibt es auch Donuts).




Sehr schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (31. August 2016)

Mann, Mann, Mann, wie die Zeit vergeht, wir waren doch erst neulich beim Frange alle Fahrrad fahren !? Oder ? 
Ist wirklich schon ein Jahr vorbei ? 

Ich bringe wieder Kuchen mit und Berliner Kindl - Radler und Hütt - Radler aus Kassel, beides naturtrüb, für das Warmmachen vor der Kaltschalenmeisterschaft.

Brennholz (Buchenscheite) und Anzündholz kann ich ne Kiste mitbringen, reicht aber evtl nicht für zwei Abende.

Wie ist das jetzt mit der Rennradrunde am Freitag ? Danach würde es sich richten, wann ich auf dem Zeltplatz aufschlage.

Noch 1x arbeiten, dann geht es Richtung alte Heimat.

Ick freu mir

Sebastian


----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2016)

Der Rest aus Leipzig schlägt hoffentlich gegen 20:00Uhr auf. Wir werden versuchen, unterwegs noch irgendwo etwas Brennholz einzusacken, wird sich ja n Baumarkt auf der Strecke finden - damit es nicht nur von innen heiss wird, sondern auch von aussen.... 

@cleiende : Schade!


----------



## pago79 (31. August 2016)

Bei mir sieht es auch nach ca. 20.00 Uhr aus.
Feierabend, einkaufen, packen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2016)

Wir so zwischen 14-15:00h, je nach Verkehr. Kohlentüte können wir eine mitbringen, dazu Anzünder. Holz wird mau, da wir auf der Rückreise sind...

Meisterschaftstechnisch wird's friesisch...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2016)

Also mangels Rückmeldung hab ich nur MTBs mitgenommen...




Kettentrumm schrieb:


> oWie ist das jetzt mit der Rennradrunde am Freitag ? Danach würde es sich richten, wann ich auf dem Zeltplatz aufschlage.
> 
> Noch 1x arbeiten, dann geht es Richtung alte Heimat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kieselwerfer (1. September 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich muss für das Wochenende absagen. Ich war bis über beide Ohren in meine Abschlussarbeit vertieft, hab juste abgegeben und jetzt krank...... Nach vier Monaten ohne Pause am Schreibtisch, bin ich doch einfach den Tag nach der Abgabe ausgefallen. Ich bin komplett durch und werde die nächsten zwei-drei Tage erstmal schlafen.....

liebe Grüße von mir und auch von Lya !


----------



## Kruko (1. September 2016)

Kieselwerfer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Ich muss für das Wochenende absagen. Ich war bis über beide Ohren in meine Abschlussarbeit vertieft, hab juste abgegeben und jetzt krank...... Nach vier Monaten ohne Pause am Schreibtisch, bin ich doch einfach den Tag nach der Abgabe ausgefallen. Ich bin komplett durch und werde die nächsten zwei-drei Tage erstmal schlafen.....
> 
> liebe Grüße von mir und auch von Lya !




Tja, kann man nichts machen. Ihr werdet aber sicherlich etwas verpassen.

Erhol dich gut.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ketterechts (1. September 2016)

Wir wollen gegen 10 Uhr los (das klappt ja eh net) und brauchen so 4h vermutlich .

Dann erstmal die Ferienwohnung beziehen und wenn alles glatt läuft schlagen wir pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken aufm Campingplatz auf .

Grillgut wird vor Ort besorgt und alles weitere ergibt sich dann.

Bis Morgen


----------



## Kettentrumm (2. September 2016)

Ich fahre jetzt Richtung Kassel zu meinem Vater, dort backe ich einen Kuchen und dann wird es wahrschl. auch so Kaffeezeit werden, bis ich in Bad Karlshafen bin. 

Da anscheinend herbes Nordlichtbier nicht gemocht wird, bring ich noch einen Kasten halb Tegernseer und halb Ulmer Ochsen dunkel mit.

Kann mir einer bitte so einen Campingsessel leihen ? Meine Nichte hat alle mit zum campen an die Ostsee mitgenommen. :-(

Bis später und allen eine gute Anreise

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2016)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bitte so einen Campingsessel leihen ? Meine Nichte hat alle mit zum campen an die Ostsee mitgenommen. :-(
> 
> Bis später und allen eine gute Anreise
> 
> Sebastian




Es sind auf jeden Fall 2 Bierzeltgarnituren da. Eine Sitzmöglichkeit wird sich finden.


----------



## Twörgel (2. September 2016)

Wir sind unterwegs....
Eine Stunde später als geplant, aber das war zu erwarten


----------



## Jinpster (2. September 2016)

@Kettentrumm  Ich schau mal ob ich noch einen Stuhl aus der Chaos Ecke raus bekomme. 

lade jetzt mal die Radl aufs Auto und dann geht's los.


----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2016)

Es geht los...
Der alljährliche Wahnsinn...
Ankunft




Mausi sucht Schatten




Die Mainzelmämnchen...
Meine Helfer!!


----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2016)

Der erste Gast!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. September 2016)

So, das Wichtigste ist erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2016)

Es wird....


----------



## Jinpster (3. September 2016)

Rettungsgasse


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2016)

Oh man, da haben wir aber mal richtig Glück mit dem Abbau gehabt....
Es Gewittert nun ordentlich....


----------



## Jinpster (4. September 2016)

Krass...und ich hab mich auf dem nach Hause Weg bei blauem Himmel geärgert das wir nicht doch noch mal aufs Rad sind. Das Wetter kommt aber langsam auch hier an. Im Anhang mal eine Auswahl der besten Fotos vom Wochenende. Wer alles haben möchte kann mir ja schreiben, dann lade ich die in die Dropbox.


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2016)

Es gibt einen Flickr Account, wo von den letzten Jahren die Bilder hochgeladen wurden.


----------



## Ketterechts (4. September 2016)

Wir sind auch wieder Zuhause angekommen. 

Auf der Fahrt gefühlte 100 Wetterumschwünge - von Regen über Sonnenschein zurück zu Regen über wenig bis ganz ganz viel - alles mit anbei .

Die Kleine hatts fast bis Heim geschafft , aber der letzte Stau war dann doch zuviel - kurze Zwischenmahlzeit und weiter gings. 

Wie immer war es eine prima Veranstaltung und eine Freude sowohl alte als auch neue Gesichter anzutreffen .

Besonderer Dank der Orga in Gestalt von Insa und Jörg und von meiner Seite extra noch an Sebastian für den tollen Kuchen

Grüsse aus BADEN 
Benjamin , Kerstin , Nils und Tilda


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2016)

So, der Großteil unserer Arbeit ist getan. 

Von unserer Seite auch noch mal ein Dankeschön an *ALLE* die da waren.

Ganz besonders an die jüngste Teilnehmerin mit ihren 5 Wochen 
Natürlich auch an den Bäcker Sebastian 

UND last but not least!!!  Gerrit, vielen Dank für die Organisation des Gadget zum Treffen 2016, die Kaffeetassen


----------



## Manni1599 (4. September 2016)

Ja, es war mal wieder wunderschön. Danke an alle.
Besonders an Insa und Jörg für die Organisation und die Versorgung. Insa hat uns weniger fitten eine wunderbare Runde spendiert, für mich war es eine der schönsten in diesem Jahr. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir uns nächstes Jahr alle wiedersehen!


----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2016)

Nach über 6h K(r)ampf auf der Autobahn sind wir auch angekommen. Nu ist erstmal bubumachen angesagt. 

Morgen ausführlich mit Fotos...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (5. September 2016)

Moin Moin,
bevor ich mich in den Urlaub verabschiede kommt noch der Dropbox Link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i2xko4p2q5fsf0n/AACDPo7D3zneAaQ_uN2AqBeDa?dl=0
Habe keinen Flickr Accound.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. September 2016)

Hochladen bei flickr kann ich...nach dem Sammeln..

Könnte das Posting bei FB von jemandem übernommen werden?


----------



## Manni1599 (5. September 2016)

Und natürlich auch nochmal besten Dank an Gerrit, von dem ich trotz vergessener Bestellung doch noch eine der tollen Tassen erhalten habe. Übrigens in der Farbe wie ich sie mir auch bestellt hätte...





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, es war mal wieder wunderschön. Danke an alle.
> Besonders an Insa und Jörg für die Organisation und die Versorgung. Insa hat uns weniger fitten eine wunderbare Runde spendiert, für mich war es eine der schönsten in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wir uns nächstes Jahr alle wiedersehen!


----------



## mountymaus (5. September 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Könnte das Posting bei FB von jemandem übernommen werden?



Was willst du da Posten?

Können Jinpster das PW und Nutzernamen geben, dann kann er selbst bei Flickr hochladen...


----------



## tomasius (5. September 2016)

Ich möchte mich auch noch bei Insa und Jörg bedanken! 
Es war schön nach Jahren wieder nach Bad Karlshafen zu kommen, alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen, Bierchen zu schlürfen, Kuchen zu essen, Mexikaner trinken zu dürfen, etc. 

Danke auch für die Wetter- und Tourplanung. 
Und entschuldigt bitte, dass ich bergab den Verkehr aufgehalten habe! Bergauf mag ich einfach lieber!  

@René 2: Das Weitwinkel deiner Kamera verzerrt dermaßen heftig, dass ich die unvorteilhafte Aufnahme von mir einfach mal korrigiert habe. Nun stimmen die Proportionen. - Ich habe doch keinen A**** wie ein Brauereipferd. 







Sofern es passt, wäre ich 2017 auch wieder am Start. Ben, ich würde dann eine Anhängerrunde vorschlagen und wir fahren die inoffizielle GT WCS (Windel Cup Championships) aus. 

Und da ihr mein leckeres Pinkus Müller Bier aus Münster verschmäht habt, zwei Flaschen wurden getrunken oder aber weggeschüttet, würde ich für 2017 eine kleine Rennrad- Whiskyrunde anbieten. 






Fiesta Mexicana! 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sofern es passt, wäre ich 2017 auch wieder am Start. Ben, ich würde dann eine Anhängerrunde vorschlagen und wir fahren die inoffizielle GT WCS (Windel Cup Championships) aus.



Das fänd ich ja ne geile Sache - und dann noch den Tony mit dazu , dann wären wir schon drei und keiner ginge ohne Medalie nach Hause .


----------



## epic2006 (6. September 2016)

Und Fotos



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Gruß, Lucy und Gerrit


----------



## Kettentrumm (7. September 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder nach Umwegen in Berlin angekommen. Ich habe dem Campingplatz auf dem Rückweg noch einen Besuch abgestattet, da ich meine Standpumpe und meinen Fahrradständer vergessen hatte. 

Für mich war es wieder ein wunderschönes Wochenende mit alten und neuen GT-Verrückten.

Ein besonderer Dank geht an Insa und Jörg für die Orga und die Bereitschaft uns immerwieder im schönen Weserbergland aufzunehmen.

Es freut mich, dass mein Kuchen Euch so gut geschmeckt hat, vielleicht hätte ich Konditor werden sollen und nicht Tischler.

Liebe Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## Ketterechts (10. September 2016)

GefrühstückT


----------



## versus (19. September 2016)

sieht gut aus, was da so gepostet wird. vielleicht nächstes jahr wieder :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. November 2016)

Besser spät als nie. Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Treffen













und nein Rene, es gibt immer noch keine Nudeln .. 









Schön war es...


----------



## epic2006 (11. Januar 2017)

Wie schaut's denn für heuer aus?

Ich wär dabei, also wir. Auch bei der Planung/Ausrichtung, falls gewünscht.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (11. Januar 2017)

Wasserspiele 2.0


----------



## epic2006 (11. Januar 2017)

Wuhaha

Möchte sich der Herr Lars grad über das Wetter letzten Sommer hier beschweren? Hä. ?!


----------



## pago79 (11. Januar 2017)

Ach iwo, ich bin für Lenggries


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Alpenpanorama find ich immer gut!!! Und gutes Bier kann ich ja aus Oberfranken mitbringen 

Beste Grüße
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

